# Adult Punch Recipe?



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

I thought I remembered an amazing Halloween Forum post from a few years ago - fortunately I pinned it on the SHOT Pinterest boards from HF so I was able to track it down! Here's the link:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...63-any-good-halloween-cocktail-recipes-2.html

There are loads of recipes on there, so have fun!


----------



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

I make this "Dragon's Blood Punch" every year and it's a huge hit! Not super pricey and you could make it non-alcoholic.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/sandra-lee/dragons-blood-punch-non-alcoholic-recipe.html


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks delish QueenHalloween! Thanks!!


----------



## xLawfulevilx (Aug 30, 2015)

I would take recipies that already exsist and twist them around. For example 

Bloody Murder Mary 
*4oz of Tomato Juice
*2oz of Vodka
*a few dashes of Worcestershire sauce
*a few dashes of Habenero extract (you can use Tabasco for a normal Bloody Mary)
*1/4 teaspoon of Horseradish
*Lime
*Celery Salt
Rim the Glass using the lime wedge and celery salt, fill with ice then set aside. Put all remaining ingredients into a shaker add ice and shake gently. Strain into prepared glass. 

-or-

Use basic cocktail recipes but decorate them with creepy garnishes.

Eyeball Garnish
*Pickled Pearl Onions
*Some Chilies (you can use Serrano for green, Bird-eye for red)
*Black olives
*Toothpicks

Slice the chilies til you get nice small rings, these will be the Iris of the eye. Then you can cut the olives into a very petite dice, these will act as the Pupil. Using the toothpicks pierce the Pearl onions until a very little toothpick pops out the other side (about 1/16" to 1/8" exposed). Take a chili ring and ring around the toothpick "nub" and cap it off with a piece of the olive. Garnish in your favorite martini drink. Warn guests of the toothpick and of the chili might exceed there spice limit. 

I have a few other ideas so message me if you want.

**Note** I just reread and noticed you were wanting a "Mass Drink" not just individual cocktails/idea my apologies.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I serve Poinsettias in a large container, a Christmas drink but its the right color!

2 parts (cups) cranberry juice
1 part (cup) champagne
1 part (cup) vodka
Red food coloring as needed


----------



## ThatMOM (Aug 2, 2015)

We do a SOCO PUNCH!!! It's ALWAYS a hit and gone quick!!! Goes down smooth, but gives that nice buzz to keep everyone happy and laughing! We normally have about 20-30 adults...I will make 5 gallons before the party starts, then have atleast 3 already stirred and stuck in bottles in the fridge incase more is needed...this stuff slushes up well and taste awesome a few days later too!!!


I use a 5 gallon glass dispenser...
1 big bottle of southern comfort
6 2 liters 7up
2 cans frozen orange juice concentrate
2 cans frozen lemonaide concentrate
6oz lemon juice

a little orange food coloring to make it oranger  make sure everything is cold...mix and top of dispenser w ice!!  we've made itt with limeaide before as well and it was pretty good, but this is what everyone has us bring for every large function.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

These are great recipes! Thank you!!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you again for your responses! Just to share another one that I found on Pinterest....

Trash Can Punch
1 bottle of vodka
1 bottle of tequila
1 bottle of Everclear
1 bottle of JD whiskey.
Fruit, like 3 oranges, and a bundle of grapes (or any fruit you like).
2 cans of pineapple juice.
2 frozen cans of minute maid fruit punch.
2 frozen cans of minute maid limeade.
1 frozen can of apple juice.
1 frozen can of orange juice. & a bag of ice!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Don't know if it's a punch, per se, but our guests love it every year. We change the name of it to fit that year's theme. It started as Swamp Juice.

1 bottle vodka
1 bottle midori
2 liters Sprite
1 large can of pineapple juice


----------



## stephebn (Jul 9, 2015)

mr_synical said:


> Don't know if it's a punch, per se, but our guests love it every year. We change the name of it to fit that year's theme. It started as Swamp Juice.
> 
> 1 bottle vodka
> 1 bottle midori
> ...


When it says "1 Bottle", are you talking about 750 mL?


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

stephebn said:


> When it says "1 Bottle", are you talking about 750 mL?


Yeah, but if you want it stronger, you could always adjust. As a matter of fact, I think we usually get the bigger bottles & make one big batch we split.


----------



## stephebn (Jul 9, 2015)

ok..thanks for the help!


----------



## KingHalloween (Oct 15, 2015)

Its Amazing! Huge hit at the party!!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

QueenHalloween said:


> I make this "Dragon's Blood Punch" every year and it's a huge hit! Not super pricey and you could make it non-alcoholic.
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/sandra-lee/dragons-blood-punch-non-alcoholic-recipe.html


We make this too! We add Raspberry Vodka to it. It is always a big hit!

Eric


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Any ideas on how to incorporate dry ice with any of these?


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

kab said:


> Any ideas on how to incorporate dry ice with any of these?


You could always doing a double bowl situation, where the punch is in the inner bowl & the dry ice/water are in the outer bowl.


----------



## morgan231 (Oct 12, 2015)

You could find a lot of simple recipes online.


----------



## tbird7 (Nov 28, 2009)

Our favorite is Apple Pie, it is always a big hit.
1 gal. Apple juice
1 gal. Apple cider
1 cup sugar
5 cinnamon sticks
mix all ingredients in a pot and simmer for 2 hours. Let cool and add 1/5 of Everclear. Goes down smooth, and tastes just like apple pie.


----------

